# IH 2424 PTO and 3 Point?



## r3tro74 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am considering buying an International Harvester 2424 "Industrial Tractor" gas powered.
It has loader and backhoe attchment on it. Assuming that I am a newbe to the tractor world, (because I am) what should I look for to determine if this tractor is capable of running 3 point attchments such as a brush hog if I remove the backhoe? The current owner dosen't know- as far as he knows the backhoe came on it and there are no lift bars that go with it.
Also is there anything specific that I should look for when inspecting this tractor?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------

